# Electric dethatcher on bermuda?



## Silverado (Apr 26, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has tried using one on short Bermuda. I'm currently cutting at 7/8" and need to dethatch.

Something like this maybe:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sun-Joe-13-in-12-Amp-Electric-Scarifier-Lawn-Dethatcher-with-Collection-Bag-AJ801E/207137229


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not that one, but here's a similar one.


----------



## Silverado (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks Ware!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I've got this one and it works great!!!!!


----------



## Silverado (Apr 26, 2017)

I saw that one too TX. How often do you use it?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I've used it twice so far and so far so good!!! It had awesome reviews online and there's a lot of YouTube videos on it and that's what sold me.. I haven't tried it with my new HOC attached 5/8" but I'm sure it will do just as good if not better than when my grass was 2".


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I just bought that exact dethatcher. I plan on using it later this morning, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Silverado (Apr 26, 2017)

How'd it go Jericho?


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I went very well. Machine is smooth and easy to operate. It collected a ton of thatch. The downside is of course the small bag that requires frequent emptying. This being my first experience with a dethatcher I don't have anything to compare it to but I know I walked away satisfied.

I didn't get a chance to use the scarifier blade. Looks fun for a small yard.


----------



## Silverado (Apr 26, 2017)

Good to hear! I ordered one and it should be here tomorrow.


----------

